# Looking for one on one Discord Rp Partners



## Cres Moon (May 1, 2020)

Hey, I've been looking for some people to do some roleplays with over discord. I'm wanting to use some female characters that either need to be flushed out more, or haven't been used in a while. Please message me if interested


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (May 2, 2020)

I am interested! I will dm you my discord!


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 2, 2020)

What do you mean cres, able to elaborate more?


----------



## Cres Moon (May 2, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> What do you mean cres, able to elaborate more?


I have a couple newer characters, and older characters that have been used as side characters in my rps. I'd like to have them as mains and flush them out a bit more


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 2, 2020)

Cres Moon said:


> I have a couple newer characters, and older characters that have been used as side characters in my rps. I'd like to have them as mains and flush them out a bit more


Care to message me on discord and let me see them?


----------



## Cres Moon (May 2, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Care to message me on discord and let me see them?


yeah sure


----------



## deathfiml (May 3, 2020)

I would enjoy role playing with you if you still want. My discord is Deathfilm#6704


----------

